# moving for a job / getting the most out of the offer



## lobby (Oct 3, 2015)

I have verbally been offered to temporarily move from chicago to DC to help open a restaurant next year. When it comes time that there is a written offer, what should I expect the company to provide in terms of relocation costs, housing, etc? I realize every scenario is a little different, but I'm just trying to get the most out of the offer and not get duped. I will probably be there for 6 months or more. This is a new and exciting opportunity for me, I just dont know what to expect.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 3, 2015)

Can't help you much with your specific questions, but please note if the job will be in downtown DC I highly recommend you look for housing in DC, or at worst right across the river in Arlington (along a subway line). Yeah, plan on about $2k/ mo for a small rental, but the alternative is a 2 hour commute each way if you move out to 'affordable housing' in the outer suburbs. Panda can probably attest to this from his year working in DC.

Oh, and welcome, neighbor! (soon, at least) There are a dozen or so KKFers around here, included a few pros.


----------



## daveb (Oct 3, 2015)

I did a 6 month "tour" in DC for a company I worked for awhile ago. They wanted me there for a project so they picked up a "by the month" corporate apartment, a rental car and a small per diem. The apartments are readily available and quite easy for your company to cover. I would start there at least.


----------



## JohnF (Oct 3, 2015)

It depends on what capacity you'll be working as and what type of restaurant it will be (and what resources they have). Are you being hired as a consultant to hire and train exec chef/staff, an executive chef temporarily, an executive chef temp to hire, or as a sous? 

As a consultant, usually you'll get paid a set amount and you are responsible for all relocation, etc. Probably in the range of $6-7.5k/mo.. As an executive chef temp or temp to hire, they'll probably put you up somewhere near the restaurant (or a stipend) and give you a minimal pay in the $3k/mo. range (less if it's a temp-to-hire). Usually restaurants don't give a per diem like other relocation jobs as they will likely allow you to eat at the restaurant. 

Of course it all depends on the resources of the restaurant, larger corporate and hotel restaurants pay more and would be more likely to offer you a little extra for relocation (maybe a couple grand). 

Bottom line, a fair amount for everything they offer should be in the $5-8k/mo. range.


----------



## lobby (Oct 4, 2015)

They are opening a restaurant on the same platform as the one i'm current working at. I will be going as a sous, and training DC staff to make sure everything runs smoothly (as possible) at launch, and staying until they have their sh*t together.


----------



## panda (Oct 5, 2015)

the only way i'd work in DC again is if i lived in the city and seasonal as in not freaking winter! besides that, DC is absolute blast and has the best places to eat/drink. but preferred partying in virginia.

what ever cost of living you expect at the moment, double that. it's costly as **** there. so either request an advanced bonus, or higher salary. opening a restaurant is a biatch, so unless you get paid overtime, prepare to not have a life for the first month at least.

since it's only a temporary move, i doubt you will receive much stipend but it never hurts to ask. at the bare minimum cover the cost of renting a truck and a week or two housing until you find rent. you'll do even more walking in DC than in chicago and the subway gets incredibly congested. i wouldnt bother with a car as finding parking is even more stressful.


----------

